# Maine woods, NE of Moosehead...great colors...and I forget the batteries...ARGGHHH!



## bigbog (Oct 3, 2013)

What a week of clear skies with warmer temps.  Got out yesterday up ~25mi NE of Moosehead...into some backwoods, small once cutting roads, and got in a few small hikes.  Had hoped to get some pics...90% of leaves have turned and many already fallen...and then happenned to notice that I'd forgotten batteries to camera(great move..).   Will head up or over somewhere Moose season _isn't_ happenning...uke:next week...with batteries.  Comfortable temps..in 60s(light fleece is good to have).

steve


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice! It is getting very nice outside. Everything has really popped in the last 2 days even here in midstate Massachusetts


----------

